# Anyone following the SCHIP news today?



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Bush's speech and a lot of coverage by the news media. Here's one of many stories...

http://www.foxnews.com/wires/2007Sep20/0,4670,ChildrenapossInsurance,00.html


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Hillary / Pelosi '08


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Yeah, I saw this kind of pop back up on the radar today. Clearly, Bush is trying to go on the offense to try to mitigate any political advantage the Dems would get by sending him a bill he can't sign. You guys getting white knuckles yet? We are so screwed.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

This sucks!


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

Welcome to the Democratic Socialist United States. Soon to join other countries with almost no GDP growth and over 50% income tax: France, Germany...


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

Does anyone remember when Republicans were Republicans? Low taxes, small government, free-markets, fiscal restraint, and pro-business! Now that Republicans are actually Democrats, and Democrats are Social Welfare Statists, who is going to protect us from the confiscation of our liberties and wealth from the politicians?


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

My senator's email and fax are "experiencing technical difficulties"


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

havanitascigars said:


> My senator's email and fax are "experiencing technical difficulties"


At least you got that lame ass excuse.I've recieved 1 form letter from 1 of mine nothing from the hardcore liberal senator we have of course he has millions in the bank


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

I bet they could wallpaper their offices with all the faxes/emails I have sent


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

We must just keep fighting the good fight. They have no power if we don't put them in the office. It was the same way with the online poker ban. We are consenting adults being punished for doing something that we have a legal right to do. I preach this every chance that I get, and you guys should also. I'm guessing the government doesn't pay anyone on this forums bills, so why should we pay other peoples bills. I understand and am willing to help people that are down on their luck, but most of these programs were designed for just that. They are there to help people in a time of need, not for people to sit at home on their asses and collect a check without contributing anything to society.

:gets off of soap box:

Ok, I'm done. Sorry for preaching to the chior.


----------



## Cigarista-cl (Feb 27, 2007)

I suggested to my senators and representative that if they didn't get a grip and stop playing politics, spending money and destroying free enterprise that the few remaining congressmen who weren't in prison would not need to worry about reelection. All incumbents would be defeated. The power hungry bunch that wants to control us, tax us to death, micro-manage the military and take away our cigars are going too far. 

The difference between death and taxes is: death doesn't get worse every time Congress meets.
-- Will Rogers

I have come to the conclusion that one useless man is a disgrace, two men are called a Law Firm, and three or more are called a Congress.
-- John Adams


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

WASHINGTON, Sept. 21 — House and Senate negotiators from both parties said this afternoon that they had reached agreement on expanding a popular children’s health insurance program, setting the stage for passage by Congress next week — and a showdown with President Bush.

The negotiators said that they had ironed out their final differences over the State Children’s Health Insurance Program, sometimes called “S-Chip,” and that the legislative language will be worked out by Monday. The House will probably vote on the measure on Tuesday and the Senate shortly thereafter, the lawmakers said.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

GET READY!!!


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

I saw a TV advertisement just now. I checked the website and I think it's left over from the Third Reich. I sent them a message trying to explain the value of personal responsibility. We'll see what they have to say.

www.dividedwefail.org


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

stlcards said:


> I saw a TV advertisement just now. I checked the website and I think it's left over from the Third Reich. I sent them a message trying to explain the value of personal responsibility. We'll see what they have to say.
> 
> www.dividedwefail.org


Interesting. One of the biggest sponsors of "Divided We Fail" is AARP. AARP is basically a large insurance company masquerading as a special interest lobby. Follow the money.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

I just heard on the radio that the House of Representatives has voted and passed the "compromise" bill that came out of the House and Senate Conference. I guess the Senate is next to vote.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

WASHINGTON (AP) -- The House voted Tuesday to expand health insurance for children, but the Democratic-led victory may prove short-lived because the margin was too small to override President Bush's promised veto.

Embarking on a health care debate likely to animate the 2008 elections, the House voted 265-159 to expand the State Children's Health Insurance Program, or SCHIP, by $35 billion over five years. Bush says he will veto the bill due to its cost, its reliance on a tobacco tax increase and its potential for replacing private insurance with government grants.

SCHIP is a state-federal program that provides coverage for 6.6 million children from families that live above the poverty level but have trouble affording private health insurance. The proposed expansion, backed by most governors and many health-advocacy groups, would add 4 million children to the rolls.

The bill drew support from 45 House Republicans, many of them moderates who do not want to be depicted as indifferent to low-income children's health needs when they seek re-election next year. But most Republicans, under pressure from the White House and party leaders, sided with Bush, a move that Democrats see as a political blunder.

It hardly matters that the expansion would be expensive or a step toward socialized health care, Rep. Charles Rangel, D-New York, said during the House debate. When lawmakers go home, he said, "the question is, Were you with the kids or were you not?"

To overturn a presidential veto, both chambers of Congress must produce two-thirds majorities. The 159 House votes opposing the SCHIP bill should give Bush enough cushion to sustain his veto, as House leaders expect few members to switch positions.

The Senate appears poised to pass the SCHIP expansion by a large margin later this week, but a Senate bid to override a veto would be pointless if the House override effort falls short.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Assuming Bush is able to resist caving in, then _we might just have a 18 month reprieve_. If a Democrat is elected in 2008, or the Republicans lose seats in the House, then we will be facing this again in 2009 and it will pass.

My Senators are Grassley (Republican) and Harkin (Kennedy Liberal). I am going to have a hard time pulling the handle for Grassley...WHAT AM I GONNA DO???! I may find myself supporting a more conservative Republican in the primary, but Grassley will win the primary no matter what. I'm gonna be stuck.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Here is the text of the compromise as of yesterday. See page 288.

Note: It does not look to me that the "store killer" tax was removed, but that is what the update below says. ???

http://www.stogieguys.com/sg-content/uploads/2007/09/senate_hr976.pdf



JoeyBear said:


> What is the "compromise"?


[UPDATE: George Edmonson reports there was one small victory in House negotiations, as the "floor tax" was eliminated. The "floor tax" - also known as the "store killer" for the likeliness that it would bankrupt many B&Ms - was a proposed one-time tax on every cigar a store has in inventory.]

Under the plan, federal cigarette taxes were increased from 31 cents per pack to $1.00. The 256% increase was then applied to other forms of tobacco such as "large cigars." The federal excise taxes on large cigars - like the ones we review here at StogieGuys.com - go from 20.719% with a cap of 5 cents per cigar to *53.13% of the manufacturer's price with a cap of $3*. For a cigar that retails for $7.50, the new tax would increase the price of a box of 25 cigars by about $100. The tobacco tax increases are set to go into effect January 1, 2008.

http://www.stogieguys.com/2007/09/0...r-tax-vote-today-bush-veto-threat-stands.html


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

[UPDATE: George Edmonson reports there was one small victory in House negotiations, as the "floor tax" was eliminated. The "floor tax" - also known as the "store killer" for the likeliness that it would bankrupt many B&Ms - was a proposed one-time tax on every cigar a store has in inventory.]

Under the plan, federal cigarette taxes were increased from 31 cents per pack to $1.00. The 256% increase was then applied to other forms of tobacco such as "large cigars." The federal excise taxes on large cigars - like the ones we review here at StogieGuys.com - go from 20.719% with a cap of 5 cents per cigar to *53.13% of the manufacturer's price with a cap of $3*. For a cigar that retails for $7.50, the new tax would increase the price of a box of 25 cigars by about $100. The tobacco tax increases are set to go into effect January 1, 2008.

Its great news that they at least did away with the floor tax! Whoever gave the prices in the above EX: needs to take a math class. If the cap is $3 a cigar and the box has 25 cigars that is a $75 incress. Yeah it still freaking sucks but I just couldn't pass that up.


----------



## N2Advnture-cl (Feb 24, 2007)

havanitascigars said:


> Does anyone remember when Republicans were Republicans? Low taxes, small government, free-markets, fiscal restraint, and pro-business! Now that Republicans are actually Democrats, and Democrats are Social Welfare Statists, who is going to protect us from the confiscation of our liberties and wealth from the politicians?


We were talking about this same thing just the other night!

~Mark


----------



## 12stones-cl (Aug 6, 2007)

havanitascigars said:


> Does anyone remember when Republicans were Republicans? Low taxes, small government, free-markets, fiscal restraint, and pro-business! Now that Republicans are actually Democrats, and Democrats are Social Welfare Statists, who is going to protect us from the confiscation of our liberties and wealth from the politicians?


This is perfectly stated.


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

It is horrible to think we have come from a Constitution that says, "Hey, as long as you are not hurting anyone you are free to do what you want." to what we have today, which is "We cannot offend anyone, especially if we can convince the mob that what you are doing is wrong. And by the way, if you are successful, then you will pay for benefits for others that Congress says they deserve."

I am not for denying poor, unfortunate children medical care. But in a free society I should also be allowed to decide whether I want to pay for charity or not.


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

havanitascigars said:


> ...if you are successful, then you will pay for benefits for others that Congress says they deserve."
> 
> I am not for denying poor, unfortunate children medical care. But in a free society I should also be allowed to decide whether I want to pay for charity or not.


AMEN BROTHER!

:nerd:


----------



## N2Advnture-cl (Feb 24, 2007)

International Premium Cigar & Pipe Retailers Association (IPCPR) 
Federal Legislative News Update

*United States: House Passes SCHIP Expansion Bill; Vote Not Veto-Proof 
* 
September 26, 2007- In a 265-159 vote, which falls short of the two-thirds majority required to override a promised veto by President George Bush, the US House of Representatives on September 25th passed a bill to expand the State Children's Health Insurance Program (SCHIP) by $35 billion over five years funded by increases in the Federal excise tax on cigarettes by 61 cents per pack (to $1 per pack) and on other tobacco products by comparable amounts. Forty-five Republicans voted for the bill, but many of their colleagues voted against the expansion, siding with President Bush, who criticized the bill for its cost, its reliance on a tobacco tax increase and its potential for replacing private insurance with a taxpayer-funded program. To overturn a veto, both chambers of Congress must produce two-thirds majorities. Although the Senate is expected to shortly pass the SCHIP expansion plan by a large margin, a Senate override bid would be meaningless if the House does not have enough votes for an override. The 159 House votes against the bill is believed to be enough of a cushion for President Bush to sustain his veto, since few representatives are likely to switch positions. Enacted in 1997, SCHIP provides coverage for 6.6 million uninsured children from families with incomes too high to qualify for Medicaid but not high enough to pay for private coverage. The proposed expansion would increase coverage by 4 million children. Since SCHIP is set to expire on September 30th, congressional Democrats are planning for a temporary expansion of the current program (AP 9/26). (news provided by TMA)


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Lets hope for the promised veto.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Whoever gave the prices in the above EX: needs to take a math class. If the cap is $3 a cigar and the box has 25 cigars that is a $75 increase. Yeah it still freaking sucks but I just couldn't pass that up.


His or her math skills may be corrupt, but there is another explanation. It is very likely that storeowners will continue to markup their cigars based on their cost, which will now include this tax. This is how a $3 tax really becomes a $4 or $5 tax. I can easily see it becoming a $100 a box increase on nice cigars.


----------

